# Deer Sausage question????



## justin.hockey (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been thinking this year that iam going to try something a little different that just the same old deer suasage that i have been making for years. i have eaten some with jalopenos and cheese before and really liked that and was wondering if any of you have tryed this and if so could possible share what you did and the recipie. I got some high-temp peper-jack cheese and was going to start with that. even a good recipie with just cheese would be fun to try i just want something good and new. & what kind of jalopenos are usually used like dehydrates of canned?..Iam not asken for a secret family recipe but iam new to this different stuff and would like to give it a try. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Add 8 oz of high-temp cheese to every 10 lbs of meat.


----------



## Tommyjamg (Dec 1, 2008)

Ken W.,

Your brother told me you are a master with the masterbuilt smoker. I posted a question about cheese and drying, etc. an hour or so ago. Could you give me a hand.

Sorry for barging in on this thread.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i have made some fresh stuff in past yrs and mixed chili packets you can buy in the store(roughly 4 for 10 lbs of meat) then put cheddar cheese with it. tastes just like a chili cheese hotdog.


----------

